# Reporte de viaje



## cyctorres

Pronto  jejejejej


----------



## 3CW




----------



## cyctorres

En verdad no han sido mis mejores vacaciones , por eso no había posteado nada. ... Pero aquí vamos no todo es perfecto


----------



## cyctorres

Éramos varios en el viaje y estar a cargo de todo te agota y no te deja disfrutar bien. pero al menos la familia y los nenes lo recuerdan con amor


----------



## cyctorres

En nuestro cuarto










La ventana de la cabina era cómoda para descansar jejej


----------



## cyctorres




----------



## ambria193

Hola cyctorres ..hace tiempo que no entraba y esto a cambiado un poco , Como te fue el viaje que estabas esperando te gusto DCL como fue tu experiencia se que son muchas preguntas pero tambie se que habias esperado mucho por este viaje, espero saber pronto..cuidate mucho


----------



## cyctorres

ambria193 said:


> Hola cyctorres ..hace tiempo que no entraba y esto a cambiado un poco , Como te fue el viaje que estabas esperando te gusto DCL como fue tu experiencia se que son muchas preguntas pero tambie se que habias esperado mucho por este viaje, espero saber pronto..cuidate mucho




Bueno ambria .. A pesar de par de cositas que no salieron como lo planeado, se disfruto mucho. El DCL waooo mis nenes y esposa quieren regresar, yo no me quedo atrás , creo que lo hare nuevamente en 2 años., Esta ha cambiado y ya casi nadie entra, es triste.


----------



## cyctorres

En el DREAM


----------



## cyctorres

En el Atlantis, mi esposa se lo disfruto!!!!


----------



## cyctorres

reflejo de cast away y la felicidad de mis niños


----------



## MG5

Hola CycTorres,
Que buenas fotos, hermosa tu familia, A pasado el tiempo y ya no habia entrado ha este foro, pero me dio gusto que por fin hayas ido de vacaciones, despues de planearlas, tanto verdad? y se pasan rapidisimo, pero asi es esto y a empezar de nuevo a planear!!! 
Nosotros vamos en junio y es la primera vez que nos vamos a quedar en el Boardwalk ,pero es la ultima estancia de disney por este ano!!!porque el ano pasado fuimos 4 veces ( compramos el pase anual) aunque cada visita siempre tratamos de hacer cosas diferentes, nuevos restaurantes, tours, etc, para hacer cada vacacion emocionante, vamos a descansar un poco de disney!!! este ano vamos a conocer otras ciudades.
saludos


----------

